# Change lang. of Driver info cntr: Volvo



## Harkwinnipeg (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got a 2006 Volvo XC70 with its driver info display centre stuck in French. Can't find how to change it to English. Any help will be appreciated. (No, it's not in the manual.):grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bump to get on current page.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Harkwinnipeg said:


> I've got a 2006 Volvo XC70 with its driver info display centre stuck in French. Can't find how to change it to English. Any help will be appreciated. (No, it's not in the manual.):grin:


 You mean the instrument cluster? I assume there is a knob on it some where, or buttons maybe even a tiny winny spot that you push with a pointer to change the read out.


----------

